# [User des Jahres] Wahl 2013



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2013)

Jetzt geht es los, die Wahl des User für das Jahr 2013. 
Da wir etwas spät dran sind möchte ich im diesen Jahr
die Wahl etwas länger bis in den Januar offen lassen. 

Dieses Jahr geht die Nominierung nicht auf, es währen 
eigentlich 11 User, aber eine Umfrage mit 11 Auswahl-
Möglichkeiten lässt die Forumssoftware nicht zu, darum 
habe ich mir gedacht das ich Platz mache, sieht auch besser
aus wenn der Wahlleiter nicht teilnimmt


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2013)

@Rostiger Nagel

Aus meiner Sicht hättest du ruhig auf der Liste stehen können.
Schliesslich machst du ungeheuer viel für dieses Forum!

Ausserdem sind die Ostwestfalen trotz vieler Eigenarten wohl doch ausgesprochen ehrliche Menschen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind die Ostwestfalen trotz vieler Eigenarten wohl doch ausgesprochen ehrliche Menschen



Hallo Dieter,

1. Danke für das Kompliment.
2. An welche Eigenarten dachtest Du denn da? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> 2. An welche Eigenarten dachtest Du denn da?



Also die zielgerichtete Sturheit ist schon mal genauso ausgeprägt wie bei uns Schwaben.
Dazu eine eine - sagen wir mal - gewisse Bauernschläue.

Wir haben mittlerweile 2 wirtschaftsflüchtige Ingenieure aus eurer Gegend (Sendenhorst und Gütersloh  ) bei uns.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also die zielgerichtete Sturheit ist schon mal genauso ausgeprägt wie bei uns Schwaben.
> Dazu eine eine - sagen wir mal - gewisse Bauernschläue.
> 
> Wir haben mittlerweile 2 wirtschaftsflüchtige Ingenieure aus eurer Gegend (Sendenhorst und Gütersloh  ) bei uns.
> ...



das kann man erstmal so bestätigen, bei uns im Betrieb sind auch viele Bauern beschäftigt


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also die zielgerichtete Sturheit ist schon mal genauso ausgeprägt wie bei uns Schwaben.
> Dazu eine eine - sagen wir mal - gewisse Bauernschläue.
> 
> Wir haben mittlerweile 2 wirtschaftsflüchtige Ingenieure aus eurer Gegend (Sendenhorst und Gütersloh  ) bei uns.



...und ich dachte, Du meinst das... 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varusschlacht

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte, Du meinst das...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varusschlacht
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



Hmm ... naja der eigentliche Thread (Nominierung) ja schon abgeschlossen ist, deshalb dürfen wir ja hier (jetzt) schon ein wenig offtopic werden 

Irgendwie fällt es mir als Schwabe immer noch schwer den OWL-Gedankengängen zu folgen.
Mir fällt es schwer den Bogen zwischen Varusschlacht und ostwestwälischen Eigenheiten zu spannen.
Vielleicht mag das daran liegen, bei uns der Limes verläuft und wir von Römern beherrscht wurden und eben keine freien Germanen waren.
Aber so ist es halt mit uns Schwaben ... Egal wer uns beherrscht (ob Römer oder Merkel) wir schaffen und schaffen und machen unser Ding 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (24 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> und machen unser Ding



das verbindet uns anscheinend... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (31 Dezember 2013)

gibt's wirklich nur mehr 28 USER ?:s11:


----------



## Tommi (2 Januar 2014)

Endspurt, weitere Stimmen sind ausdrücklich erwünscht...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2014)

Hervorkramen....


----------



## SoftMachine (5 Januar 2014)

.
Hi Helmut,
was meinst du denn jetzt, was 
sollen wir nun "hervorkramen" ? 
Gruss


----------



## 190B (5 Januar 2014)

RN meint, daß er den Thread gepusht hat...


----------



## SoftMachine (6 Januar 2014)

.
Aach so !



Tommi schrieb:


> ...
> Wirklich *schade finde ich die sehr schlechte Beteiligung an
> der Wahl "User des Jahres"*, naja, vielleicht kommt da noch was.
> ...
> ...



Hoffentlich geht es nochmal voran !


----------



## blimaa (6 Januar 2014)

Man man man im neuen Arbeitsjahr schon die erste Entscheidung um diese Zeit fällen... 
Wünsche allen nachträglich noch ein "guets Nüs"! und dass das Forum weiter interessant und hilfsreich bleibt.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2014)

blimaa schrieb:


> Man man man im neuen Arbeitsjahr schon die erste Entscheidung um diese Zeit fällen...
> Wünsche allen nachträglich noch ein "guets Nüs"! und dass das Forum weiter interessant und hilfsreich bleibt.
> 
> Gruss blimaa



Dir auch ein Gutes Neues
Auf die Qualität des Forums hat ja jeder selber einen gewissen Einfluss 


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Januar 2014)

64 Teilnehmer haben schon ihre Stimme abgegeben,
sehr schön, aber da ist bestimmt noch mehr drin.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2014)

bitte noch abstimmen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2014)

die letzten tage laufen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2014)

noch 2 Tage....


----------



## Tommi (10 Januar 2014)

100 Teilnehmer schaffen wir...


----------



## SoftMachine (11 Januar 2014)

.


Tommi schrieb:


> 100 Teilnehmer schaffen wir...



Im Verlauf dieser Woche sind sie ja bereits von 
54 auf 80 Teilnehmer gestiegen.

Zumindest die bisher höchste Teilnehmerzahl von 85 in 
der Wahl 2008 sollten wir doch noch toppen können !

In diesem Sinne: 
Also los jetzt, die letzten Stunden laufen !

Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2014)

Wir haben jetzt noch etwa eine Stunde, wer noch nicht hat sollte die Gelegenheit nutzen!


----------



## Blockmove (12 Januar 2014)

Gratulation an PN/DP zum verdienten Titel 

 		 			 				:sm24: 			

Schönen Sonntag!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (12 Januar 2014)

Dem schließe ich mich gerne an. Das ist jetzt ja ein lupenreiner Hattrick, oder?

Und natürlich auch an die beiden Dieters für Platz 2 und 3.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## vollmi (12 Januar 2014)

Das is aber knapp geworden 

Gratuliere darum euch beiden.

mfG René


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Januar 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## Safety (12 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
auch von mir eine Glückwunsch an den Gewinner PN/DP und auch an Dieter beide haben es sich durch Ihre ständige Arbeit im Forum verdient!
Ich bin jedes Jahr überrascht, dass ich auch da auftauche und bin auch der Meinung dass ich zu wenige Beiträge hierbringe um das verdient zu haben, es gibt einige die zu dem Thema SPS-Forum sehr gute Beiträge bringen.
Aber es ist auch so dass es kein offenes Forum gibt welches ich kenne, in dem das Thema Maschinensicherheit und insbesondere funktionale Sicherheit in der Art und Weise diskutiert werden.  Leider wird aus dem Thema oft eine Art Geheimnis gemacht, dabei haben sehr viele einen erheblichen Nachholbedarf um einiger Maßen rechtssicher Maschinen breitzustellen.
Aus diesem Grund auch ein herzliches Danke an alle die sich im dem Unterforum rege beteiligen, Tommi, Klopfer, Blockmove aber natürlich auch andere.
Schönen Sonntag in der Pfalz lacht die Sonne.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Harald, Dieter und Hans-Dieter, der gerade im Beitrag 
vor mir unterirdisch Tiefstapelt  

@Harald, wie machst du das mit der Gravur, führst du eine Strichliste oder hast du den
Pokal mit Schildern rundherum zugekleistert?


----------



## hucki (12 Januar 2014)

"Nanu, wo is' er denn?" -> :sm5: "Achja noch bei Markus" -> *Hervorkram* -> "Sorry, Markus, wird jetzt ein Gemeinschaftspokal" 




*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Harald!*







Und auch Glückwunsch an die Plazierten.
Alle 3 in meinen Augen sowohl in Kompetenz als auch im Zwischenmenschlichen würdige Gewinner.






Und jetzt ran ans Faß!









PS: Und noch ein herzliches Danke für die für mich abgegebenen Stimmen!


----------



## Blockmove (12 Januar 2014)

Herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche.
Da werd ich ja glatt noch rot bei soviel Ehre.
Als Schwabe ist man sowas schliesslich nicht gewohnt 

Bei uns gilt:
"Nicht geschumpfen ist Lob genug"

Schönen Sonntag an Alle!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Januar 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch..... Ich freue mich sehr das Harald (PN/DP) gewonnen hat ( ich hab ihn ja schließlich auch gewählt  )  Auch allen weiteren Plazierten einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und macht bloß alle so weiter bzw. legt noch eine Schippe drauf  ... Nicht das ich Ende des Jahres wieder einen traurigen Jahresrückblick schreiben muss.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

auch mein Glückwusch an die Drei auf dem Treppchen, 
mein besonderer Dank für Eure Mitarbeit.

Aber auch alle anderen in den "top ten" haben sich
ein Lob verdient, vielen Dank auch an Eurch.


----------



## PN/DP (12 Januar 2014)

*Danke!*

Vielen vielen Dank für die Stimmen und die Glückwünsche! Ich fühle mich sehr geehrt, daß ich zum wiederholten Mal gewonnen habe. 

Meine herzlichen Glückwünsche an Blockmove und Safety als zweite und dritte Sieger.

Dieter hatte ja noch einen tollen Endspurt hingelegt - leider hat es für ihn aber nicht ganz gereicht.

Ich denke, nächstes Jahr werde ich den Wahlleiter machen  und somit nicht als Kandidat zur Verfügung stehen. Ich meine, Hans-Dieter hat endlich mal diese Ehrung verdient. Safety schreibt zwar nicht so viele Beiträge wie ich, jedoch sind seine Beiträge in ungleich höherer Qualität und Wichtigkeit für uns Alle. Meine Beiträge enthalten oft nur Wissen, was man auch ohne mich irgendwo im Internet oder in Dokumentationen finden kann.

Harald


----------



## UniMog (12 Januar 2014)

Von mir auch ein paar Gllückwünsche........ an die ersten 3 Plätze. 

Was ich nicht so schön finde ist das hucki der immer sehr sehr gute Beiträge macht und eine Engelsgeduld mit den vielen "keine Ahnung Typen" hat nur 3 Stimmen bekommen hat.

An alle den hucki immer hilft das nächstemal etwas mehr Wahlbeteiligung ihr Säcke 

gruss


----------



## hucki (12 Januar 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so schön finde ist das hucki der immer sehr sehr gute Beiträge macht und eine Engelsgeduld mit den vielen "keine Ahnung Typen" hat nur 3 Stimmen bekommen hat.
> 
> An alle den hucki immer hilft das nächstemal etwas mehr Wahlbeteiligung ihr Säcke


Dafür kommen diese Stimmen vermutlich vom aktiven Kern, was mir ungleich mehr bedeutet.
Schon die Nominierungen empfindet man da als riesen Anerkennung, wenn man sieht, von wem die alle so kamen.
Nochmal Danke dafür.



PS: Bei den "Säcken" ist man ja schon froh, wenn sie wenigstens mal ein Feedback über den Erfolg geben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Januar 2014)

Nah ... sieh mal an ... hat der Harald also wieder das Rennen gemacht ... 

Den bisherigen Glückwünschen schliesse ich mich gerne an - auch denen an die anderen Teilnehmer dieser Wahl.
Ich denke mal, die Rängeverteilung passt schon so ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 Januar 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die 3 Erstplatzierten.. 


Wo bleibt das Freibier??? 




Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Blockmove (13 Januar 2014)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das Freibier???



Ich bin geiziger Schwabe mit Frau und Kind und Hund 
Da bleibt das Freibier erstmal da wo es ist ... 

Aber vielleicht schaff ich es dieses Jahr mal zum Forumstreffen und solange kann ich ja noch sparen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Januar 2014)

Gewinner sind wir hier doch alle, oder  ?
Auch meinen Glückwunsch an die Treppchensteher.


----------

